# Aquatic Magic?



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone in the US has any experience with the ebay seller? I like the prices and offerings but was cautious because they are in Asia. Any opinions are welcome.
Thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They have some great deals on some nice looking plants, but you have to be careful as it can take a couple weeks or more to get them, and most of the time they don't bother with the permits and they get caught in customs.

Try aquabid.com also for plants, good deals and most are peoples personal tanks.


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

I must say I have ordered mosses from them which arrived dead. I got a replacement order and they arrived dead. Bad experience, never again!


----------



## bkpatterson (Jan 4, 2012)

Im not in America, im in Australia but I recently purchased a CO2 drop checker from AquaticMagic on eBay and I can confirm their shipping to America is reasonably fast. They dispatched my parcel on the 02/02/2012 and according to track and trace it arrived in Miami, Florida on the 08/02/2012.

The problem is I live in Australia on the opposite side of the world. I have just sent them an email for them to fix the issue. I also confirmed they did have my correct address.

If you are thinking about purchasing from AquaticMagic think again and purchase with someone else.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I ordered from them twice, I'm in Portugal. Moss arrived fine. A java fern came fine but very small, an anubias came squashed, they seemed fine about replacing it if I sent a photo but I never got around to it because my camera wasn't working. I've heard of others having customs problems. On the whole not the best but could be worse. If you get from a private person you usually get much better value for money.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I wouldnt do it myself unless they had a plant that i absolutely couldnt find anywhere else, otherwise find a seller in your country and go with them.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Only thing I got from them was 3 nano-style glass drop checkers on special...3 for $15.


----------



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

I was looking at the marimo moss balls, seems to be the best deal on them I have found. I might try ordering that and see what happens, just buy the cheapest total priced one I find. 
Thanks or the replies I was cautious but there are so many good reviews from all over the world so i wanted to ask here.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

That sucks because i just ordered some plants from them. They seemed kind of sketchy though. I tried to order and my card wouldn't go through, the next day i got an email confirming my order... After i had already ordered from a different site! next time I need plants I'm not ordering from Aquatic Magic, and wouldn't recommend it to anyone.


----------



## MikeG (Jan 22, 2012)

bought some stuff of them on ebay in the summer.....no problems


----------

